# Best Weight Gainer ???



## OZZY (Mar 13, 2009)

Was considering buying a weight gainer to help with my bulking and am a little stuck on what is the best around for my money.

Just ordered this and was wondering if anyone has had previuse experience with the product or brand. http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/shopexd.asp?id=6665

Sion


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks about right mate. You will go through loads of it though! I used the Reflex Instant Mass gainer - got a massive bag of it to use over a couple of months and that was good. I found I needed to use it for a couple of months to get decent results.


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

I would say no. Looks sh!te to me. It only has whey and some crappy pea protein in it.

The ISO2 Complete gainer is exellent. I used the Extreme Mass too and i toggle both, but i prefer the ISO2 as it has a much better macro split and is real smooth and tastes absolutely superb.

Read the labels and take in the info. You need to know what your taking. You will find alot of gainers are full of crap. I do recommend the two i mentioned though, good splits and ingredients, protein sources. You'll get them cheaper on the betterbodies site too.


----------



## OZZY (Mar 13, 2009)

Will101 said:


> Looks about right mate. You will go through loads of it though! I used the Reflex Instant Mass gainer - got a massive bag of it to use over a couple of months and that was good. I found I needed to use it for a couple of months to get decent results.


How much was the Reflex bro cos isn't that stuff meant to be dead expensive??


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

make your own! oats and whey, little cee and glutamine, get all produdts at myprotein.co.uk


----------



## OZZY (Mar 13, 2009)

fair1 Kawi just had a quick look t the iso2 stuff and seems pretty tip top. Would u whole heartedly reccomend it for complete muscle gain??


----------



## OZZY (Mar 13, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> make your own! oats and whey, little cee and glutamine, get all produdts at myprotein.co.uk


Yo jim what is 'cee'??

Would this work out cheaper as i am a tight bast#rd and does it work as good as off the shelf products??


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Jw007 would tell you to up the dose of Jaffa Cakes.

I'd just try to eat more at every meal. :lol:


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

OZZY said:


> fair1 Kawi just had a quick look t the iso2 stuff and seems pretty tip top. Would u whole heartedly reccomend it for complete muscle gain??


Yes. I dont go for the whole cut/bulk thing. I just eat clean all year and make sure i'm just above my daily calories to keep me growing. It's working well as i'm getting leaner and bigger at the same time. I use a gainer all year round. I use it at 3pm as a meal replecement, and i use one after a workout. Works great.

I tried the making your own style and it's a bit of a fcuk about. The premade ones have little touches added that make them smoother/mix better/ taste better and only work out a few quid more.

CEE is a form of creatine. The ISO/Extreme has creatine in it already.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

just got MP weight gainer .... bout 500 kcal per serving.... don't go for that mammoth ****e with like 2500 in it.

20 pounds for 27 servings i think is pretty decent ... a blend of proteins, fats and shizzle (stuff) ..

And no i dont work for MP xD

Strawberry is very tasty but i'd say needs a hand blender.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

I like Instant Mass by Reflex. Good nutrient profile although if going for taste maybe look at something higher in carbs.


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

its called food!!


----------



## OZZY (Mar 13, 2009)

Cool well the nutrisport stuff i bought will be hear today so goin to give it a try and if it works out to be nice then i'll stick to it.

But if it taste likes ass then i'll swap it over for summin a bit better.

sion


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

pro-mass seems to be popular on our shop.


----------



## austen_18 (May 21, 2008)

if u r bulking i think mammoth is perfect... http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/shopexd.asp?id=4116


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

big_jim_87 said:


> make your own! oats and whey, little cee and glutamine, get all produdts at myprotein.co.uk


You beat me to it. make your own. If you eat oats for breakfast just buy a bigger bag and you can custom it to your needs.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i have tried the cnp stuff nlarge and massattack and the mass attack is by far the best


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Can't understand why someone would buy a weight gainer that contains just Whey and Malto. The carb source is crap and only ideal post workout as it's high GI. You can't go replacing meals with high GI carb sources as this will create big insulin spikes and in time blunt your insulin sensitivity


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

Reflex Instant Mass anyday of the week. Piddles allover anything else IME and IMO.

You can get it for £30.49 at musclefinesse.com, but on tuesday's if you use the discount code MUSCLETALK10 you get 10% so it's only £27.44 for 2.7kg!

Choch tastes very nice as well.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> make your own! oats and whey, little cee and glutamine, get all produdts at myprotein.co.uk


fare shout except for the oats, get them from Asda for 69p a kilo actually just add oats to your protein shakes and save your money...


----------



## Lex_BBW (Aug 19, 2009)

There are alot of nice options now available. The Nutrisport one is a little simplistic but there are other well priced options to look at such as

Boditronics Mass Attack (which uses oats and barley as a source of low gi carbs),

CNP Promass is always a favourite,

Reflex One Stop (this contains the addition of creatine)

and

Gaspari's Real Mass is a very nice product.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Kiwi kid,have you got a link to the stuff you mentioned or can anyone post one up?? Cheers


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

DNC said:


> Kiwi kid,have you got a link to the stuff you mentioned or can anyone post one up?? Cheers


http://www.betterbodies.uk.com/weight-gainer-p-380.html

http://www.betterbodies.uk.com/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=350

:thumbup1:

Bottom line is.... not everyone will agree on which product to use. I've found these which are the right price, give me the results i want, and mix and taste superb.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

Avoid any weight gainer that uses maltodextrin as its only or main carb source - dont be fooled by the complex carb tag its given, it doesnt act like a complex carb in the body as its high GI, therefore acts like sugar.

Anything that uses solely low GI like oats and Barley (Reflex Instant Mass) or a combo of low gi and High gi carbs (boditronics mass attack or all-in1 gain) are the best on the market simply because of their ingredient profile.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

kasabian19 said:


> Avoid any weight gainer that uses maltodextrin as its only or main carb source - dont be fooled by the complex carb tag its given, it doesnt act like a complex carb in the body as its high GI, therefore acts like sugar.
> 
> Anything that uses solely low GI like oats and Barley (Reflex Instant Mass) or a combo of low gi and High gi carbs (boditronics mass attack or all-in1 gain) are the best on the market simply because of their ingredient profile.


Rep that man!!

Listen to this man!! This is what I try and tell people!!


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

There are plenty debates on here about insulin spikes. If i use the gainer midday then i add in oatcakes and oliveoil to blunt the spikes. Then the std gainer is used post wo with some vitamin c. I read about as much on here as my brain could handle about the subject. There seesms to be lots of topics for and against. All i canpost about it is, that it is working for me, my body type, training style etc, and if it works and i get results then thats good enough science for me.


----------



## Damo86 (Aug 7, 2009)

Protein/Mass Gainers/MR's etc don't really cost much these days, even the good stuff is cheap when compared to the cost of a cycle so just buy stuff that meets your nutritional requirements, try it and figure out what works for you.

That all any of us can do in the end


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

i think that mammoth stuff has changed to mutant mass now but i cant be certain.

that stuff contains a **** load of calories


----------

